# Tattoos



## jellyfish

Who has them? What do you have and where? What made you decide to get that particular tattoo? Are you glad you got it? Or do you regret it? 

I ask because I'm getting ready to get my first tattoo and just want to make sure I'm doing something I won't regret in a couple of years. I've thought about the design for a couple of years now, so I'm pretty sure it's what I want to do, but there is still that tiny bit of doubt in the back of my mind.

What am I getting? A panda bear on my right shoulder blade area. My friend (an amazing artist) helped me with the design.


----------



## Bret

*Me me me!*

1. 1998 - Horse head on my right bicep. It's greyscale with a blue eye. I have loved horses my whole life, had just turned 18, and was on my way to college to study Equine Studies. The ONLY time I wished I didn't have it was when I got married since that side faced the crowd. It was covered by my makeup artist, but looks like a bruise in non-touched up photos! 

2. 1999 - Horseshoe with a rose winding around it on my left shoulder blade. I had seen it online, fit with the horse theme. Only regret is that I can't see it unless I look in a mirror. That drives me nuts.

3. 2000 - Vine with a heart on my left hip. Blah. I went with a friend in college to get hers. We didn't choose wisely and the guy "tore me up" according to my cousin who now does tattoos, but lives across the country. It's the only one that bled a lot, and it's so deep that you can feel the lines if you run your finger over it. At least it's in a spot where no one but my husband and the doctor see it, so it's ok. 

4. 2001 - Piercing - navel. Did it because everyone else was. I never ever show my stomach, so don't really know why I did it. I took it out last April and haven't regretted it. 

I want to get cherry blossoms with my husband's name on my left bicep. However, I want someone really good to do it. My cousin in AZ is an amazing artist, just getting started, but if she sticks with it, she's going to the top for sure. If I ever make it out there, or she gets back here, I'll have her do it. 

My advise- Don't get something you won't want when you're 80! Horses have been a part of me for practically my whole life, that will never change. 

Oh, and don't forget to breathe. Husband got his first (and only so far) in 2005 (Corvette flags), and he almost passed out from not breathing


----------



## black squirrel

I don't have any tattoos- there just isn't anything I have strong enough convictions for that I'd want it permanently on me.  But I do like tattoos. I bought my husband two nautical stars for the back of his arms, just above the elbows, for our first anniversary in June.  He is building a website for the local tattoo shop and they are paying him with ink. Big trouble- he's getting a pirate ship on his side, down his ribs.


----------



## Tabitha

I got a ring of flowers & a peace symbol around my belly button when I was 18, an ankh (is the Egyptian sign of life) on the back of my wrist when  I was 19 & a ring around my finger when I was 22.

I would love for them all to go away. I like tatoos, but every few years they come out with better ink, better methods, etc. It seems no matter how new your tats are, they are already outdated.

Mine are very faded & you can't really tell what any of them are now.

I am 39 for a point of ref. That makes the tats about 20 years old.


----------



## dragonfly princess

I have a characture of my bro in-law who passed away, got that about 4 years ago

and I have a dragonfly on my left shoulder, got that about 3 years ago.

I WANT MORE!!!

I am looking for a very realistic great white shark for my side


----------



## Becky

I have 2 - 

A blue rose & ribbon on my right shoulderblade. It was my 'tester' to see if I could handle the pain & needles.

A dragon with wings stretched out guarding his gems on my left upper thigh.

I love both of mine, and am just waiting for the right design to find me for my next one. I have thought about getting a filigree design across my lower back, but they have all of a sudden gotten really popular, so I am uninclined to get something so 'faddish'.  My other thought was a tiger and the gemini symbol somehow combined - tiger on top of / next to / something like that. I was born a gemini in the year of the tiger, and like the idea of it, I just haven't figured it out yet.

Some fabulous advice I was given when I got my first tattoo was:
1. Don't get a guys name tattoo'd on you - guys are not always there forever. Kids on the other hand are yours for life, go for it.
2. Don't get something that will have the potential for embarressment, now or in the future. (Bart Simpson mooning, using your bellybutton for a 'moon' for example)
3. 'Cute' will quite often fit into the above category after a few years. Think about being 80, with a tattoo of Micky Mouse or Bart Simpson....

I found this to be really good advice, especially seeing as I was getting my first tattoo with my fiance, and had planned to have his name on the ribbon with my rose. Boy, am I glad I didn't - I caught him cheating not too long after. :evil:


----------



## Bret

Becky said:
			
		

> Some fabulous advice I was given when I got my first tattoo was:
> 1. Don't get a guys name tattoo'd on you - guys are not always there forever. Kids on the other hand are yours for life, go for it.




That's the #1 thing advised against, but I feel it depends on the person/situation. My DH and I dated in high school for a year, broke up thanks to our parents meddling, got back together in 2004, married in 2005 and here we are now. I trust him 100%, and if anything happens, I'll kill him  j/k, but seriously, I have no doubts about getting his name tattooed on me. 

Now he does not talk to his parents at all. They're both out of the picture for various reasons. So if either of them had tattoos of his name, which they don't to our knowledge, that probably wouldn't be good memories for them.


----------



## Tabitha

There is a guy walking around to this day w/ my name tatooed on his head & it ISN'T my husband-LOL!


----------



## pepperi27

OMG Tab you are a freakin riot!!

I have two A purple rose on my right arm and an astrological symbol on my left arm. I loved astrology so much I got into writing horoscopes once a month. They are quite popular I hear LOL


----------



## Becky

On his HEAD Tab, of all places? That's crazy!!


----------



## Mandy

I have a seahorse on my back


----------



## dragonfly princess

hahahahaha I want Tab's name on my head!!!


----------



## SweetTopanga

I got my first one this past February.  It's a heart with dice inside it on the inside of my ankle.  I got it for my daddy.      I really want a few more.  I'd like to get one for my mom (a little tiny ladybug) one for my hubby (an infinity symbol with a 'd' on each side) and one with my SIL and my husband's cousin.  We like 3 fab-o Muskettes (or something cool like that lol)  We'd like to get matching ones, but so far the 3 of us can't fully agree on anything.


----------



## SouthernEssence

I have a trible eagle on my lower back.  I drew it from a dream I had when I was 16 and got it done when I was 18.  A lot fo people think it looks like a turkey.


----------



## tangled_panda

I want to get a tattoo, but I just don't know when. . . I want this on the nape of my neck, or maybe a little lower.  I combine two of my favorite images. . and I might get some color added to it.


----------



## Bret

I like it!


----------



## dragonfly princess

I would love to have one like that as well.  But I saw a really cool dragonfly on a Pentacle that would really suit me.

http://www.silverenchantments.com/dragonflyjewelry.html


----------



## SouthernEssence

My birthday was Saturday (the 13th) so for my present I got my second tattoo.  It's swollen in this picture:


----------



## jillian

I have tattoos on the insides of both of my wrists.

On the right i have "infinite happiness" and on the left I have "freedom."


----------



## earthygirl

I have 3  this one is on the upper center of my back





I have another on my lower center back and a celtic heart


----------



## FitMommyOf2

Awesome tat pics, guys!

I have one so far on my left shoulder blade. It used to be a Chinese symbol for 'Dragon' (I'm born in the year of the dragon) but then it shrunk and just looked like a glob of black.. so I had it re-done by getting a dragon over it:





DH took the pic the day I got the tat, that's why everything's still red and swollen...

And just for fun to compare b4-after tats:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/A ... neBack.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/A ... onBack.jpg

Nevermind my poses.. those pics were from my lifting times and I posted these pics for my BB friends


----------



## FitMommyOf2

ETA: I would like something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just not sure where.. The lower back seems to be so 'cliche' by now.. :? but on the other hand that's a place that I'm sure I'll never get fat and ugly, kwim?   (So my front is out of question; I doubt that with 60 I'll look like now with 30! LOL)


----------



## freshwater pearl

Wow, those are some cool tattoo pictures.  I don't have any tattoos, but a friend of mine who owns a skin care and massage therapy business once offered makeup tattooing. (I have another friend who looked into it for her business, but decided against it because of high insurance rates.)  I have seen a lot of people with tattooed eyebrows, eyeliner, and lips, but i've never seen any that didn't look harsh.  The lips would be a cool idea if they could be stained to be just slightly darker than a natural lipcolor, but I never really saw the point of tattooing on makeup, since trends and looks change constantly.  Also I've heard of some cases of eyelash loss and swellling/infection, from the eyeliner tattoos.  That's just a really sensitive area.  The best eyebrow tattooing that I have seen was on Asian clients who have it done in their countries.


----------



## seven

Resurrecting an old thread.. These are mine:




Upper sanskrit: what doesn't kill u makes u stronger

Below: my star sign (sagittarius) and my husband and late father's (virgo)




Wedding date in roman

Anyone else have them?


----------



## Chrisje

I have 1 tattoo (so far ) 
In my neck ( going from the front of my neck to my ear ) 

My beloved is mine 
and I am his

( refering to Song of Solomon 2:16 ) 
It is on the left side of my neck, so when I get married to the love of my live ( who this tattoo is ment for ) As we hold hands and before his eyes cross mine, he will read the text


----------



## hmlove1218

I don't have one yet, but I'm going to get one soon in remembrance of my late cousin. Here's what it will look like.


----------



## dixiedragon

Very lovely. I am a huge fan of Ink Master and I am very enamored of the dandelion tattoo that one "human canvas" got.


----------



## shunt2011

I have two and plan on getting another one as soon as I figure out what I want.  I know I want something on my wrist with my two grandchildren's names.   I have a columbine (my daughter & 2 step-daughters all have the same one)  on my ankle and a large rose floral on my right shoulder.


----------



## Balloons

I have 3. One on my wrist that's the ALS sign for I love you. That's for my sister that is deaf. One on my ankle that is a paw print with a heart around it for all the dogs I have ever had and the 2 that I still have and my one cat that I had. The third one is on my other leg. It literally takes up the entire outer thigh down to just above my ankle. It is a male and female ruby throated hummingbirds with branches and cherry blossom flowers. Hummingbirds are absolutely one of the most amazing things to me and the cherry blossoms are for someone that I love with all my heart that was part of my life for a very short time but will never ever be forgotten.

Edit to add.....I got all these tattoos almost 2 years ago. I'm in my 40's and my Mom still gave me crap for getting them. She is not a fan of them.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

I have one - a phoenix on my left shoulder to remind me that every ending is also the beginning of something new. I have wanted to get a new one for some time now but can't justify the cost yet. I want to get a steampunk dragon on my right shoulder guarding her hatchling.


----------



## LBussy

I saw this one on a girl once and had to laugh.  This is not her so I imagine she wasn't the one that thought of it.






I just have one, which I got many moons ago when the rest of the guys on my team got one.  We thought the typical beret/dagger was a little on the nose, especially when we were where bragging would have been bad.  Instead we opted for an Eagle.


----------



## snappyllama

I have a terribly ugly one from being a wild teenage, given to me by a bad ex-boyfriend. It was supposed to be a celtic cross but looks more like a dotted, fuzzy anchor.  I've thought about getting it corrected or removed, but I like to have a reminder that there are very damaged/damaging people out there that should be avoided.  There is simply no fixing crazy.


----------



## TeresaT

I don't have any, but I want to get some.  Unfortunately, I probably never will.  (It's a Mormon thing.) However, I would like to get a tiny peace sign on my right ear, a tiny heart on my left ear and a tiny light bulb on my middle finger.  Why?  To represent Peace, Love and Understanding.  (I am the queen of flipping the bird.) I also want to get a "U" about three inches above my ankle on my right leg.  Why?  Because "I've got U under my shin."   I also want to get a "CTR" shield, which would be the ultimate irony.  CTR stands for "choose the right." I like to call it the Mormon "WWJD." We're counseled not to get tattoos, so I want to get a "choose the right" tattoo so I always remember to "follow the prophet."  I think I'm going to hell.


----------



## seven

@Balloons ha, we (me n husband) managed to hide ours from our moms till this day. They could die standing if they found out. As moslems i dont think tattoos are allowed, but who cares, it's b/w me and god.


----------



## seven

This stuff is pretty addictive  our next one is going to be done by this guy (instagram.com/twinmonkeytattoo). We simply fell in love with his designs as we love tribals, black n white, and all those weird languages. Waitlisted 5 months means there's time to save for the $$$


----------



## KristaY

My daughter has her favorite song lyrics written in Armenian (dad's heritage) and I have Lola Bunny (from Space Jam). My DH thinks Lola is the sexiest female ever so he encouraged me to get it at the same time he was getting his second, lol. DH got his first tat when he was 40. His mom saw it and said "how are you going to feel about it when you're old?" He told her "Mom, I'm FOURTY! I'm already headed toward OLD!" Point being, if you want a tat, do it. You're never too old!


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I have two, a spray of three roses that goes 3/4 the way up my right calf that I got when I was fifteen. My best friend was learning to tat at the time, did it with a handmade gun, and just needs recolored, really, or maybe added to. Honestly, I'm 40 and still happy with it. 

The one on my right shoulder was supposed to be a white tiger crawling down my skin that I drew myself. Did that one at 18, first 'pro' tattoo, the artist totally botched it and I have hated it from the time I first laid my eyes on it. Always wanted to get it covered up, but it will take something pretty large and I've just always lived with it. My drawing was perfect and amazing, the tattoo....mmm..notsomuch. 

Tattoos can definitely be addicting, but after the second bad experience I stopped cold. I always say one day I'll get it fixed but at 40, I'm guessing I probably will never get around to it.


----------



## jules92207

You all are inspiring me, I've been wanting to get a few for some time now but worried I was getting to old for them. Since I'm not quite 40 yet I'm thinking it's just about time!

I want to get a nautical compass for my dad who passed away, we spent a lot of time on boats together. And a bunch of calla lilies with several tiger swallowtail butterflies, the big yellow and black ones you see flying around in CA right about now. Those are my favorite flowers (my daughter's name is Lily) and a symbolic creature for me.


----------



## seven

It's kinda fascinating to see all the different taste and styles. I think tats are very personal, it's yer body, do what you will. Who cares what other ppl think. 

I've been wanting one for years, but since i've no idea what kind of husband i will get, i waited. I got my answer now, lol.. 

This is my hubby's:



Warning: the pain is addictive


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I have:
A small piece of flash of a dragon curled up sleeping, that was my first piece at 18

The autobot symbol fashioned to look like a brand on my upper left arm

a sleeve consisting of a pair of koi circling each other around a water lilly flowing into a serpentine western dragon wrapped around my lower arm on the right

and a whole mess of piercings


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I have the wounded eye of Horus with "Love" on one side and "Honour" on the other, in hieroglyphics.  Again, from a different time in my life.........................


----------



## seven

We need more pics. Love to see everyone's tattoos


----------



## TheDragonGirl

still working on the finances to have it finished but:


----------



## seven

^^^ niceeeee... Are u planning on getting a black n white or colour?

Yer not alone, i'm still saving for my next one as well


----------



## LBussy

I remember in my first duty station we had a brand new "fehnoogeey" (I'll let you figure that one out.)  He went downtown with his first paycheck and then some, and had a HUGE dragon started wrapping his torso.  I mean there was 5-6 hours of line work.  That next day we went on alert and deployed to ... well, let's just say it was hot, humid, and there were no showers.  

He was medevaced out after about a week and went stateside to one of the larger hospitals - eventually being discharged for medical reasons.  I can't imagine that turned out well.

A cool thing I am seeing lately is small white tattoos (on white/light skinned ladies).  I am torn between "if you are going to get a tattoo, get one!" and "whatever she wants."


----------



## TheDragonGirl

seven said:


> ^^^ niceeeee... Are u planning on getting a black n white or colour?
> 
> Yer not alone, i'm still saving for my next one as well



Colour! I think greyscaling looks pretty boss though, I just love the way colour painted on the skin looks

I keep promising myself no more piercings till I get the tattoo finished (but I've been spending all my ink money on soap supplies oops)


----------



## shunt2011

I think if someone wants a tattoo they should just do it.  I was 38 when I got my first and 42 when I got it enhanced.  I got my second one at 49.  My third and likely my last I am trying to figure out just what I want and I'm 55.  I love mine and don't care what they may look like if I live to be 80 or more.  I figure there will be many others just like me.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

LBussy said:


> A cool thing I am seeing lately is small white tattoos (on white/light skinned ladies).  I am torn between "if you are going to get a tattoo, get one!" and "whatever she wants."



have you seen the ones that look like floral lace patterns covering the arm? white tattoos can be really elegant, especially if they put in some flourishes with clear uv reactive stuff to get hidden details that only come out under black light


----------



## LBussy

TheDragonGirl said:


> have you seen the ones that look like floral lace patterns covering the arm? white tattoos can be really elegant, especially if they put in some flourishes with clear uv reactive stuff to get hidden details that only come out under black light


I have not ... I'm afraid I am rarely in a place where there is black light anymore.    :sad:  Sounds very cool though!  Sort of like "spy ink" for grownups.


----------



## LBussy

shunt2011 said:


> I think if someone wants a tattoo they should just do it.  I was 38 when I got my first and 42 when I got it enhanced.  I got my second one at 49.  My third and likely my last I am trying to figure out just what I want and I'm 55.  I love mine and don't care what they may look like if I live to be 80 or more.  I figure there will be many others just like me.


That reminds oe of something a friend said ... she often says (and I do not know firsthand, she's just a friend) that she got a rose tattooed on her breast that looked like this:






But now it looks like this:






Her words, not mine!  

Speaking of funny and tattoos, a buddy in the Army actually got a penis tattoo.  No I don't have a picture but this should give you an idea what he thought would be right for such a thing:






Remember, in the Army there is no privacy.  In the context where I saw it, it looked like a little man squinting, but I took his word for it that it looked like it was intended when displayed "proudly."


----------



## seven

@TheDragonGirl
Yea, b/w tattoos and soaping supplies it can get pretty pricey. Oh wait, i also have a new pup.. I can imagine my diet for the next 3 years would be instant noodles 

@shunt2011
I wish my mom is like you! I got mine at 36. And like you, i dont care how my tats will look in the next 20 years.

@LBussy
LOL! I feel sorry for that dude who got deployed right after getting his tat


----------



## shunt2011

Yikes, that had to be painful...  I think that's why I never got one on my chest/breast I was afraid it would sag way too much..:shock:



LBussy said:


> That reminds oe of something a friend said ... she often says (and I do not know firsthand, she's just a friend) that she got a rose tattooed on her breast that looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her words, not mine!
> 
> Speaking of funny and tattoos, a buddy in the Army actually got a penis tattoo. No I don't have a picture but this should give you an idea what he thought would be right for such a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, in the Army there is no privacy. In the context where I saw it, it looked like a little man squinting, but I took his word for it that it looked like it was intended when displayed "proudly."


----------



## soapmage

I have 3 that all have a special meaning. I got my first one while we were in CA for 6 months in 2011. I'm an archer and archery addict and had this one on my left inside arm (ouch btw!). My 2nd is not pictured but is on my lower back and is my moniker, Lady B which I've used for several gaming characters, and the 3rd is the most special as I did as an ode to my son who has autism. His name is John and he's 7 (soon to be 8 in Aug.). I copied Lady Gaga's Born This Way tattoo that she has on her leg and had the tatt artist add the puzzle pieces in blue as the symbols and colors of autism with John's name. It's my favorite obviously. I plan on getting Soap Mage pretty soon, although haven't decided where yet.


----------



## TeresaT

TheDragonGirl said:


> I have:
> A small piece of flash of a dragon curled up sleeping, that was my first piece at 18
> 
> The autobot symbol fashioned to look like a brand on my upper left arm
> 
> a sleeve consisting of a pair of koi circling each other around a water lilly flowing into a serpentine western dragon wrapped around my lower arm on the right
> 
> and a whole mess of piercings




Oh my gosh!  That sleeve sounds fantastic!  Will you post a pic for us?


----------



## TheDragonGirl

TeresaT said:


> Oh my gosh!  That sleeve sounds fantastic!  Will you post a pic for us?



I did though!

unless I dreamed that part


----------



## LBussy

TheDragonGirl said:


> I did though!
> 
> unless I dreamed that part


Nope, you didn't dream it.  Was right here.


----------



## TeresaT

I missed it!  I'll have to search when I'm not sneaking peeks at work.

Edit:  hey, thanks for the link, Lee.

That's some bad-a$$ ink ya got there! That is going to be amazing filled in!  You can tell people not to play "koi" with you 'cause you've got your own and don't need their games!


----------



## Viore

I have two so far, trying to nail down a design for the third. My first tattoo was a Daisy on my toe (from a camp song) wearing a cowboy hat. I worked as a horse wrangler at Girl Scout camps for many years and in 2008 a bunch of camp staff went to a tattoo parlor to get the daisies. Don't mind the tape on the toes, I just broke a toe in the pic!

Last Christmas (2014) my wife gave me enough money to get my second tattoo: a celtic knot with the Old English word for "peace" in the middle. The word is "frith," I know it looks like frio! (unintentional consequence). It's a heritage tattoo that I've been planning since I was 12: Irish and English ancestry.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

That knotwork is gorgeous!


----------



## grumpy_owl

What a fun thread and what a bunch of cool cats you all are! My tattoos are in my profile pic. There are swirly bows above my knees. I love my ink and I loved the experience--even got a discount for being "good" (not twitching). But I won't get another. These are like clothing and I can avoid wearing stockings in the sweltering South Louisiana summers.


----------



## Lynusann

You guys all have some really beautiful tats!! I have ONE on the top of my right shoulder and I won't get another. I had a french phrase (my last name is french) tatted in a calligraphy type font that starts at the base of my neck and runs down just past the edge of my shoulder. It was done entirely with the thick black outline needle and it hurt like hell. 

I passed out about midway through the design, but instead of going limp in the chair, my entire body went rigid and I stood up (I don't actually remember it but it scared the hell out of the friend that was with me) and then apparently started to fall over...face first. All I actually remember was waking up in a pool of sweat... Good thing the artist was super cool to me ha.


----------



## jenneelk

I have 5 but they aren't really big. My fav is a on my foot and two linked hearts with a halo on one and devil horns on the other.. Representing my kids! Haha! 
But I have no idea where they got it from. 

And my eternity child on my wrist for my little boy up above. <3

Planning my big one that will be my upper right shoulder top and part of the arm then along with upper back area.
Just need the money. Lol


----------



## Stacyspy

Oh boy... Pics of mine would take up an entire page...lol... I have 16, and am still going... Most of them can't be seen if I don't want them to be. I started getting them at 18. I'm 45 now, and planning my next one


----------



## not_ally

Jen, I am sorry.  Cannot imagine.  Imagine big hard hug, please.

ETA:  My mom got her first tattoo, a huge Ganesh (elephant god, we are hindu) on her upper arm when she was 70.  She is militating for something on the other one for her birthday.


----------



## jenneelk

Awe thanks Not_Ally... My wrist is a forever reminder of him so I think of him daily. 
He would have been 6 in April. But without him coming early we would have never had our 5th and a beautifully spirited child. She's amazing.
He left so she could come to us. It's a bittersweet though we hold on to.


----------



## not_ally

It is beautiful, Jen, as I'm sure he was.  

Your kids sound darling.  Don't want them to be too angelic, that would be boring


----------



## cmzaha

The year I turned 50 I had my tat done. I had been thinking about getting an anklet done for a couple of years. Well the hubby got to go on a fishing out of the Coral in Mexico on a 50' Mikelson to Guadalupe Island and I was thoroughly ticked it was a boys only trip, so while he was gone I got a tat. I had a pair of Harley Sandals that I always wore and wanted the flowers copied as an anklet. Never was sorry, but I did not think about the fact we were leaving in two weeks on a 2 week road trip to Street Vibes in Reno, NV and I tend to heal slow. Well with the boots rubbing on my fairly new tat I ended up with an infection and two petals have no color left :-(. Of course I knew I was pushing my luck since I am so allergic, but when one is big time ticked was does not always think. Of course my husband would not stop reminding me of my stupidity when I was having to ride on the bike in sandals. But I do still like it!


----------



## ourwolfden

When I was 20 I moved into my crappy little apartment and a few weeks later got a tattoo.  It is on my lower back over my right hip/butt area.  It is an orange lily and says “God Willing” in Latin which was the same working my best friend had put on his tattoo a year earlier.  It has been seven years and I don’t regret it.  I still love it.  I do however sometimes forget it is there and get scared when I see it in the mirror (AHHHH THERE IS SOMETHING ON MY BACK!!!!!).  I wouldn’t mind having more, just always find something else to spend my money on J  I would however recommend getting it somewhere it can be covered.  I have worked in corporate / office jobs and heard supervisors say that they would never hire someone with tattoos that show.  There is nothing wrong with tats and it is there hang up but it is something to be aware of, you don’t want to shut door for yourself.  But if you have thought about the design and it MEANS something to you then go for it J


----------



## Lynusann

ourwolfden said:


> When I was 20 I moved into my crappy little apartment and a few weeks later got a tattoo.  It is on my lower back over my right hip/butt area.  It is an orange lily and says “God Willing” in Latin which was the same working my best friend had put on his tattoo a year earlier.  It has been seven years and I don’t regret it.  I still love it.  I do however sometimes forget it is there and get scared when I see it in the mirror (AHHHH THERE IS SOMETHING ON MY BACK!!!!!).  I wouldn’t mind having more, just always find something else to spend my money on J  I would however recommend getting it somewhere it can be covered.  I have worked in corporate / office jobs and heard supervisors say that they would never hire someone with tattoos that show.  There is nothing wrong with tats and it is there hang up but it is something to be aware of, you don’t want to shut door for yourself.  But if you have thought about the design and it MEANS something to you then go for it J



I know what you're talking about. My office has a very clear "no visible tattoos policy. I work in corporate finance and they expect us to have a particular appearance. I think that some young people neglect that aspect when they're getting tattoos and piercings. Sadly, I have a cousin who used to get in a LOT of trouble, drugs and all, and while he was in prison, he split his tongue (the whole lizard thing...I DON'T get it) and put a tat across the front of his neck. Now the ONLY people that will even talk to him for jobs these days are welding companies, despite the fact that he is in fact very smart and has a lot of skills. He's backed himself into a corner he'll never get out of because people judge you on appearance.


----------



## cmzaha

Lynusann said:


> I know what you're talking about. My office has a very clear "no visible tattoos policy. I work in corporate finance and they expect us to have a particular appearance. I think that some young people neglect that aspect when they're getting tattoos and piercings. Sadly, I have a cousin who used to get in a LOT of trouble, drugs and all, and while he was in prison, he split his tongue (the whole lizard thing...I DON'T get it) and put a tat across the front of his neck. Now the ONLY people that will even talk to him for jobs these days are welding companies, despite the fact that he is in fact very smart and has a lot of skills. He's backed himself into a corner he'll never get out of because people judge you on appearance.


I always told my girls to make sure they can cover up their tats if they want to land a good job in the corporate world. One listened one did not without wearing long sleeves, but both are stay at home moms. The one that listened is a retired realtor. One night recently I saw a girl fully sleeved with a sleeveless elegant evening dress on. Sorry, it just did not work with the elegant dress. That is why mine is not a stand out in your face tattoo and can be easily covered up


----------



## Susie

I told my kids not to get tattoos that could not be covered with short sleeves so as to not limit their employment options.  Even the military does not want people with public ink any more.


----------



## not_ally

I would be cautious about getting a tattoo in a place where I could not cover it easily as well.  Despite the wide acceptance of ink these days, many people in positions to hire are still old enough to be put off by them, espec. in certain market segments.  

This is not the same thing, but when I was working for a large firm we would interview candidates in rounds (1/2 hr interviews with about 5 people and then longer meal ones with a couple) and swap comments.  One guy came in w/great credentials but was wearing a small "smiley face" earring in one ear, and almost everyone else commented negatively about his lack of discretion, I think it led to him being nixed (not by me.)  It was a pretty conservative work setting, though.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I've never minded wearing long sleeves  and there's make up especially made for covering up ink if you need to for work, if you want to get a job in a specific sector that isn't as accepting.

And to be honest I think ladies with sleeve tats in beautiful dresses are gorgeous, myself. I know I got a lot of lovely comments as a bride's maid.

You shouldn't need to be afraid to do what you want with your own body or to express yourself.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

not_ally said:


> This is not the same thing, but when I was working for a large firm we would interview candidates in rounds (1/2 hr interviews with about 5 people and then longer meal ones with a couple) and swap comments.  One guy came in w/great credentials but was wearing a small "smiley face" earring in one ear, and almost everyone else commented negatively about his lack of discretion, I think it led to him being nixed (not by me.)  It was a pretty conservative work setting, though.



to me this sounds like they might have been following the old myth that dudes with an earring in one ear are gay


----------



## not_ally

No, it was more the notion that appearances count, and that someone who might irritate potential clients/decision-makers with an ill-considered fashion choice was not a good bet because the consequences could result in substantial credibility and monetary losses down the road.  This place put a huge amount of money and effort into training people, so they were pretty wary about that.

I myself am a left-leaning progressive type, and it was irritating to have to keep that stuff in mind, but you should know what to expect when you sign up for certain jobs/interviews.


----------



## Lynusann

I don't mind tattoos, and I think a lot of the art I see these days is amazing, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't judge people that had face and neck tattoos. In my industry that would never fly. When you have to have a face to face discussion with someone it's distracting, and we need our clients focused on the discussion at hand, not quietly thinking about what's plastered across someone's face. 

Someone mentioned the military and they're spot on with that - they're looking for any reason to cut troops right now and tats is one of them. When they needed bodies for Iraq they waived that, but DH was just telling me about a military wide email that just went out recently in regards to tattoos. Full sleeves and neck tattoos are no longer allowed. People will have to option to have them removed or they will have to be covered at all times including PT.

For some industries, it will take a very very long time before people are accepting of visible tattoos.


----------



## LBussy

Lynusann said:


> He's backed himself into a corner he'll never get out of because people judge you on appearance.


I was with you until this last part.

I have a span of control that's pretty wide (corporate speak for there's a lot of people who report up to me).  While I have a tattoo myself, and I do not necessarily discriminate against people with ink, if a kid came in here looking for a job with a lizard tongue and a tat across the front of his neck, I would not hire him.

It has nothing to do with having a tattoo so much as a very basic question:  "Do I trust a person to make the right decisions when he made  _that_ decision?"

I often tell people EVERYTHING is an interview.  The IT community used to be pretty small comparatively.  I remember one guy just turned into a rabid @$$hole on a usenet post, calling me names, questioning my masculinity and heritage ... you get the idea.  Not 6 months later his resume ended up on my desk.  

I love irony.


----------



## boyago

LBussy said:


> you get the idea.  Not 6 months later his resume ended up on my desk.
> 
> I love irony.



Did you bring him in for the interview?


----------



## Retropixie

This is on my left forearm. To remind me to remember to take time to live 


I also have a pink piston with crossed checkered flags on my ankle. We used to be pit crew for a race car.


----------



## LBussy

boyago said:


> Did you bring him in for the interview?


I did not.  I thought that bringing him in to let him know in no uncertain terms why he was not getting the job would open me up to a legal issue.  At the time we got 100's of resumes for every open position.  I generally only interviewed 3-4 of them.


----------



## Lynusann

LBussy said:


> I was with you until this last part.
> 
> I have a span of control that's pretty wide (corporate speak for there's a lot of people who report up to me).  While I have a tattoo myself, and I do not necessarily discriminate against people with ink, if a kid came in here looking for a job with a lizard tongue and a tat across the front of his neck, I would not hire him.
> 
> It has nothing to do with having a tattoo so much as a very basic question:  "Do I trust a person to make the right decisions when he made  _that_ decision?"
> 
> I often tell people EVERYTHING is an interview.  The IT community used to be pretty small comparatively.  I remember one guy just turned into a rabid @$$hole on a usenet post, calling me names, questioning my masculinity and heritage ... you get the idea.  Not 6 months later his resume ended up on my desk.
> 
> I love irony.



I am with you in every respect here. My point though was that he made some bad decisions when he was really young (and dumb) and even though he makes better decisions now, and is digging himself out of the hole he put himself in, those permanent choices will be with him forever. Regardless of how many good decisions he makes for the rest of his life, and how much he "turns himself around" he will *always* be judged for past indiscretions. 

Now, don't get me wrong, I don't pity him. He made his bed, he has to lie in it.


----------



## jenneelk

LBussy said:


> I was with you until this last part.
> 
> I have a span of control that's pretty wide (corporate speak for there's a lot of people who report up to me).  While I have a tattoo myself, and I do not necessarily discriminate against people with ink, if a kid came in here looking for a job with a lizard tongue and a tat across the front of his neck, I would not hire him.
> 
> It has nothing to do with having a tattoo so much as a very basic question:  "Do I trust a person to make the right decisions when he made  _that_ decision?"
> 
> I often tell people EVERYTHING is an interview.  The IT community used to be pretty small comparatively.  I remember one guy just turned into a rabid @$$hole on a usenet post, calling me names, questioning my masculinity and heritage ... you get the idea.  Not 6 months later his resume ended up on my desk.
> 
> I love irony.



But isn't that just what she said.. you would base it on his looks?  The look itself doesn't matter, be it a tattoo, a piercing or a split tongue.. judging on looks is judging on looks. I'm not saying you're wrong for your thoughts, just that it's not any different than what she said IMO.  
A chest tattoo is too far for you to see past but other simpler tat's might be too far for others.. it's all still based on looks.
And people do change..


----------



## LBussy

jenneelk said:


> But isn't that just what she said.. you would base it on his looks?


It's not the look but the decision that led up to it.  Any other such item that brings to bear a question of a person's ability/potential could be inserted here.  An MBA who had "BMA" on his resume is one I can remember.  A guy applying for a job as a server administrator giving an AOL.com email address is another (nerds will understand that).  I've seen people gay-bashing on Facebook, making bigoted comments on Twitter, you name it.  If I can see it (and it's not just "looks") and it brings a question to their ability to fit in the job I have open, I'm going to take the safe bet.

How about a tattoo that you can't see?  "White Power" across the chest?  Yes, someone did post that on facebook.  No, he did not get the job.


----------



## not_ally

OMG, Lee, those are some scary stories!  Although I would kind of like to interview someone who had a "White Power" tattoo, just to see what he made of being at my mercy.  This is the 21st century, *&(*^, the tables have turned.


----------



## jenneelk

LBussy I hear where you're coming from.. I suppose a line has to be drawn somewhere and a bit of judging based on looks does come in. We are only human after all and I know it does happen since that's all we have when we first make our impression. 

Not_Ally - I think I like you even more and would also love to see that.


----------



## Lynusann

LBussy said:


> It's not the look but the decision that led up to it.  Any other such item that brings to bear a question of a person's ability/potential could be inserted here.  An MBA who had "BMA" on his resume is one I can remember.  A guy applying for a job as a server administrator giving an AOL.com email address is another (nerds will understand that).  I've seen people gay-bashing on Facebook, making bigoted comments on Twitter, you name it.  If I can see it (and it's not just "looks") and it brings a question to their ability to fit in the job I have open, I'm going to take the safe bet.
> 
> How about a tattoo that you can't see?  "White Power" across the chest?  Yes, someone did post that on facebook.  No, he did not get the job.



Those stories sound painful. People (especially young kids) really don't think their actions through these days. They just don't think about their digital impact. Just because they have their facebook set to private, or they don't have many followers on twitter, etc, doesn't mean people can't get access to the information.


----------



## not_ally

Man, I would love to *do* that, Jen.  I am basically a resolutely nice person, but sometimes it feels really good to be justified in going ballistic on someone who deserves it.


----------



## Sonya-m

I have 3, 2 of those cover up past tattoos that I fell out of love with

I have an hibiscus flower on my ankle (this covered an ugly black Chinese symbol)



It's red on here cos it had just been done

Then I have my cherry blossom on my back



And my dragon up my ribs (this covered up a little rose I had, it's under the dragons head)


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Sonya those are gorgeous,  (I might be biased toward dragons though  ) the cover ups are very well done


----------



## jules92207

Gorgeous! Love a good cover up.


----------



## seven

I got bored pretty easily and decided to do a cover up on my right shoulder last month...




I'm going to spruce up the one on my back pretty soon


----------



## Deedles

I've got 5 tats....green tree frog on right breast, lily and butterfly on right thigh, Indian dream catcher anklelet on left ankle, Juvenile Drum (fish) on top of right foot and a large octopus on my left thigh.

I've always been fascinated by tattoos but I waited until I was in my late 30's to get my first one. All of mine were placed to be easily covered but over the years I've decided I'd like to show one off.  Also my tastes have changed, as has my life in general. So my next one will be on my right upper arm. I'm working on a design with roses, my motorcycle and wings....hard to explain! My problem is trying to find an tattoo artist who can draw it for me as well as do a great ink job. I've seen too many bad tats from just walking into the local tat parlor!


----------



## cgsample

I had an aunt that built a new house in the early 50s.  At that point in time, pink was the latest fashion.  She builds this pink brick house and had to live in this pink house for the next 50 years!  This memory has been my guide towards tattoos.


----------



## BWsoaps

Is this not a soap forum? Lol anyway I've got a few tattoos, but I really want a soap bar on my wedding finger lol


----------



## hmlove1218

Those are bada** BW. Love the girl


----------



## BlackDog

I have a couple small flash pieces but I'm fixing to spend some real money on a custom tattoo in the next six months or so.  I'd like to get something for my grandmothers that incorporates two things - a hummingbird (for my dad's mom - a bird lover) and a rose (for my mom's mom - her middle name was Rose).  But I don't like the look of traditional rose tattoos much.  I've become obsessed with the work of Diana Severinenko - I love her botanical print-style florals.  But since I can't afford to fly to Ukraine, I'll have to settle for someone else in the US :cry:


----------



## seven

I think the one in my lower back will be my last one coz hubby said no more. I still wanted one on my wrist tho...


----------



## LBussy

When my ex wife (one of them! ) was married to her first, he told her "no tattoos!"  He went out on 30 day maneuvers and when he got back she had seven.  Not like she had _you_ seven, she had 7 tattoos.


----------



## Deedles

BlackDog said:


> I have a couple small flash pieces but I'm fixing to spend some real money on a custom tattoo in the next six months or so.  I'd like to get something for my grandmothers that incorporates two things - a hummingbird (for my dad's mom - a bird lover) and a rose (for my mom's mom - her middle name was Rose).  But I don't like the look of traditional rose tattoos much.  I've become obsessed with the work of Diana Severinenko - I love her botanical print-style florals.  But since I can't afford to fly to Ukraine, I'll have to settle for someone else in the US :cry:



Don't know where you're located but this website has a great list of artists in the US. http://www.tattooartproject.com/tattoo-artists/

I've also been looking for someone who does realistic roses. I've found a couple photos I really like, now to find someone who can do them.
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39547302955641788/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39547302955858707/
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BlackDog

seven said:


> View attachment 17651
> 
> 
> I think the one in my lower back will be my last one coz hubby said no more. I still wanted one on my wrist tho...



seven, IS THIS YOU?? because if it is, you have a truly beautiful tattoo.  I've never seen anything like it!  wowwww

deedles, thanks for the list!  *perusing now* - update: I'm in the Midwest, and one of the tattooers on the list is someone I emailed just a couple days ago!  I contacted Megan Hoogland; she's currently in Mankato MN.  Waiting to hear back; fingers crossed!

this is one of Severinenko's - similar to what I hope to get 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/244249979767819060/


----------



## seven

@BlackDog
Yep, it is me  i made a mistake when i had my first tats i browsed in goo gle. Should've looked on ins tagram, lots of amazing artists there my timeline is full of them, lol... The one on my lower back was done by a local artist @twinmonkeytattoo i fell in love at 1st sight with his designs just looking at his ig page.

@LBussy
Lol, maybe i should have 7 tats too then?


----------



## Deedles

BlackDog said:


> ......
> this is one of Severinenko's - similar to what I hope to get
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/244249979767819060/



Ooh..that IS nice!


----------



## Sonya-m

Lovely back tattoo Seven!! 

And those roses in the link are gorgeous 

This is my latest - about a month old now


----------



## seven

@Sonya-m
Thanks  yours are lovely too! Did it hurt in that area? Lots of veins, not much meat


----------



## Sonya-m

seven said:


> @Sonya-m
> Thanks  yours are lovely too! Did it hurt in that area? Lots of veins, not much meat




I'm not gonna lie - yep it hurt, a lot!! But my tattooist thinks I'm a freak cos he reckons my ribs should have hurt more yet I was fine getting my side done for 2 hours


----------



## seven

@Sonya-M
I can imagine the needle went tap tap tap against your bone, ouch!!


----------



## mandy318

I needed to resurrect this thread and share my new ink. This is my second tattoo--the first was about 17 years ago. I've always wanted more. I'm nearing 40 and feeling a little braver about doing things I want to do.  This is on the inside.of my right wrist...


----------



## jules92207

That is very cool and beautifully designed.


----------



## maya

I just got my hands done.


----------



## maya

upload fail.


----------



## maya

Fine. http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/redsteadygirl/IMG_6961.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/redsteadygirl/IMG_6960.jpg


----------



## maya

Haha! Figured it out!


----------



## mandy318

Wow...I like those. I bet that hurt a bit!


----------



## houseofwool

I'm getting my first in 2 hours!  I'm so nervous.


----------



## jules92207

houseofwool said:


> I'm getting my first in 2 hours!  I'm so nervous.



Sweet! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

My mom and I got tattoos together for my birthday this year. We've both lost family this last year and a half and gone through a lot of challenges. Time to let go and live!


----------



## BlackDog

houseofwool said:


> I'm getting my first in 2 hours!  I'm so nervous.



Post a pic if/when you're ready!

I'm getting #3 on my spring break from teaching this year  Already have my appointment scheduled haha!


----------



## Serene

mandy318 said:


> I needed to resurrect this thread and share my new ink. This is my second tattoo--the first was about 17 years ago. I've always wanted more. I'm nearing 40 and feeling a little braver about doing things I want to do.  This is on the inside.of my right wrist...



Good for you.  It looks great.  

I have one.  My entire back.  Too naughty to post!  :mrgreen:


----------



## shunt2011

Nice tattoos. I'm getting #3 as well for my 56th birthday. Likely my last.


----------



## traderbren

I have 5 now, but I plan to get one more- a dragonfly symbol on my left ring finger to stand in place of my wedding band when I'm running. Hubs plans to get a tat on his ring finger since he can't wear a metal band while working, and he has destroyed 2 silicone bands so far. Our 10 year anniversary is in November, so most likely then.

Both of my feet are done (a dragonfly on one, gecko on the other) my left shoulder (another dragonfly), a hand drawn Celtic design with shamrock lower back, and a bull jumping over the moon with a pink rose in its mouth in my left ab. That sucker morphed into an elephant both pregnancies....


----------



## houseofwool

It is the Portuguese word for strength. 

I lived in Brazil in high school and it was very formative.


----------



## traderbren

I love tattoos with meaning. Very nice.


----------



## houseofwool

And I survived a divorce from a guy who still can't figure out why he is in the hole he is in.


----------



## BlackDog

I'm on spring break and had a "treat yo self" day in the ink chair today. The flowers are for my mom's mom, whose middle name was Rose; the humming birdie is for my dad's mom, who is a lifelong bird watcher.  It was about 3 hours in the hot seat and I'm in love!


----------



## houseofwool

Very nice!  Will you be getting it colored?


----------



## BlackDog

houseofwool said:


> Very nice!  Will you be getting it colored?



Nope. I like the look of colored tattoos on other folks but I'm pretty fickle about colors myself and go through phases on what I love/hate. I keep all my tattoos black because I think it'll be a little more timeless.


----------



## jules92207

BlackDog said:


> I'm on spring break and had a "treat yo self" day in the ink chair today. The flowers are for my mom's mom, whose middle name was Rose; the humming birdie is for my dad's mom, who is a lifelong bird watcher.  It was about 3 hours in the hot seat and I'm in love!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Vallaby

BlackDog said:


> I'm on spring break and had a "treat yo self" day in the ink chair today. The flowers are for my mom's mom, whose middle name was Rose; the humming birdie is for my dad's mom, who is a lifelong bird watcher.  It was about 3 hours in the hot seat and I'm in love!



I think with colors this flowers will be so exciting!!! I like watercolor tattoos they are very like a piece of art! Look at these tattoos http://flowertattooideas.com/50-watercolor-poppy-tattoos/ They are so realistic. But without color  they can be beautiful too. :think:


----------



## BrewerGeorge

Vallaby said:


> I think with colors this flowers will be so exciting!!! I like watercolor tattoos they are very like a piece of art! Look at these tattoos http://flowertattooideas.com/50-watercolor-poppy-tattoos/ They are so realistic. But without color  they can be beautiful too. :think:



Wow!


----------



## beardguy

I wanted to have my kids' birthdate (month and day) in roman numerals on the inside of my forearms... that is until my girlfriend pointed out to me what that thirty in roman numerals is not something I would want in a corporate environment :headbanging:

I don't want to do names, especially not on a part of my body that is visible and I don't tats that I can't see myself so I'm kind of at a loss at what to get. We planted two trees in our yard when my s.o. learned she was pregnant and I'm debating about getting a picture of those tree instead (a pine tree and a red maple tree).


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Update on the tattoo! Almost finished


----------

